# Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (no spark)



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok so trying to get my rocco started after the ms install. I'm getting fuel but no spark. On megatune when cranking it says not cranking and has no rpm reading. On the edis I check all the wiring I have 12v at the module and at the coil I have 2.5v with the key on at the "saw" and 0 volts with the key on at the "pip" I tried reversing the wires going to the sensor no dice. Does this make sense to anyone? The saw is supose to be 5v but its only 2.5 something to do with the ms? any help much appriciated


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (1bd81roccoS)*

You're looking in the right direction. The PIP/SAW signals are best checked with an oscilloscope. You won't see anything with a voltmeter.


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (still_a_G)*

turns out theres no spark or fuel


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (1bd81roccoS)*

no rpm = nospark or fuel


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_no rpm = nospark or fuel
 thanks thats pretty obvious buy why dont i have rpm


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (1bd81roccoS)*

is the ecu jumpered for the edis module?
what board version, and can you take some pics of the board mods?
is it configured for edis in megatune?


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (ValveCoverGasket)*

the board is modified for edis and configured in megatune for edis


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (1bd81roccoS)*

What does your tooth wheel setup look like? What kind of gap does the VR sensor have? Can you post screen shots of the settings?
As measured by oscope, my PIP signal was just a few volts but MS still read it as a tach signal. I think you have to have the trim pots adjusted correctly also. Can't remember.


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Need help with ford EDIS and Megasquirt (still_a_G)*

got spark thanks for the help


----------



## brooin8 (Feb 27, 2012)

*edis 6*

what ended up being the problem with the edis set up?

I am having no spark or fuel either and i hooked up everything correctly and tripple checked.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Mine was the vr sensor was wired backwards in the harness I got. I would like to see everyones setup to use the ford trigger wheel and vr sensor mounting. I mounted mine to an aba crank pulley


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Eurotrash did my trigger wheel mount.:thumbup:


----------

